# Best box under $200?



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

In your opinion, what is the best box of smokes for $200 or less? I have a family member heading down to the US (I'm in Canada) and I want them to pick up a box for me. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm...$200 can get you a ton of stuff!


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

OK, a few I have in mind...I can go a little over $200

Any thoughts on these?

Illusione Epernay le Matin Cigars - ***************.com

Cohiba Black Supremo Cigars - ***************.com

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro Cigars - ***************.com


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are three:

Arturo Fuente Sungrown Magnum R 54 $151.95 (25 Cigars)

Arturo Fuente Sungrown Magnum R 54 - Cigar Place

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown $114.95 (24 Cigars)

Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Cuban Belicoso Sungrown - Cigar Place

Padron Maduro #6000 $152.95 (26 Cigars)

Padron #7000 Maduro - Cigar Place


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Since he is heading down I am guessing he will be buying from a B&M. Unless he stumbles across a real lucky stop, most B&Ms (at least around here) carry the most common brands. So I would look into Arturo Fuente, Padron, or Oliva and find what you think you want from them, because those will be the easiest to find in a store.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are all great sticks! What about the Tatuaje Fausto? I LOVE those things!


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

For $200 you have many, many options. It would help if you tell us what kind of smoke you like? What have you had before that you loved? What strength?

Edit: I just seen the sugestions you made. From those I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. However I would go with the AF WOAM. Thw Hemmingway series is outstanding, and I just love a great maduro.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Since he is heading down I am guessing he will be buying from a B&M. Unless he stumbles across a real lucky stop, most B&Ms (at least around here) carry the most common brands. So I would look into Arturo Fuente, Padron, or Oliva and find what you think you want from them, because those will be the easiest to find in a store.


I'm going to get them shipped directly to his hotel so I will be buying online.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> For $200 you have many, many options. It would help if you tell us what kind of smoke you like? What have you had before that you loved? What strength?


^this


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

artu ro fuente 858 sun grown if you can find them


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

gator_79 said:


> For $200 you have many, many options. It would help if you tell us what kind of smoke you like? What have you had before that you loved? What strength?


Let's see. A few I have enjoyed are the rocky Patel 1990, fuente SS, and brickhouse corona larga. Those are medium strength sticks I would say?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I can't afford 200 semolians for a box of cigars, but if I could, I'd buy a box of Frank Llaneza 1961.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Waylon...your in the land of the free to buy that which shall not be mentioned. You have it backwards.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah but a Montecristo #2 costs $30!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

From what I have looked (as a guy just South of the border thinking of going North to pick up some smokes), your prices in vancouver are atrocious...


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Agreed. It's not affordable to smoke with any regularity here. Purchasing non cubans in the US is the only way to go


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

^Yep...the sin tax here in the great white north makes any CC and alot of good NCs an unaffordable daily smoke...IF you buy with in country.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

If it is really that expensive, why not buy a couple of $100 boxes and get more bang for your buck?


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> If it is really that expensive, why not buy a couple of $100 boxes and get more bang for your buck?


I don't smoke that often so when I do smoke I want it to be a beauty!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

waylman said:


> Any thoughts on these?
> 
> Illusione Epernay le Matin Cigars - ***************.com
> 
> http://www.***************.com/cigar-directory/cohiba/cohiba-black-supremo-cigar/229-9602.htm


Done, your very first option you put up is probably your best one. Taste is subjective but in my opinion the Epernay is hard to beat.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't see that much of a difference between $100 and $200 smokes, but IF I were going to play in that price range, I would go for the MJ12.


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

If you don't mind a smaller size I think there is some places you can get the Padron 1964 Principe for right around $200 or maybe even slightly under. I've not had it myself but hear rave reviews... its one I've targeted myself anyway.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd go with a box of rocky patel decade. Great smoke and can find a little under 200. They pack quite a nice punch as well


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Quick question...I was planning on ordering from BCP.com but they are located in NY and I'm having this stuff shipped to NY. This results in stupid NY tax!

Who else accepts ****** besides Atlantic? They seem to be out of stock on a lot of stuff. Thanks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

cigars international takes Paypoo..I believe.



waylman said:


> Quick question...I was planning on ordering from BCP.com but they are located in NY and I'm having this stuff shipped to NY. This results in stupid NY tax!
> 
> Who else accepts ****** besides Atlantic? They seem to be out of stock on a lot of stuff. Thanks!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Truebigmike75 said:


> I'd go with a box of rocky patel decade. Great smoke and can find a little under 200. They pack quite a nice punch as well


I am fairly sure that you can get just about any RP for significantly less than retail...there is no way that I, personally, would EVER spend $200 on any product that Rocky currently has out. Just my opinion...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Anything Illusione should be a great pick. Any size Padron maduro would be awesome. I'm a big Cain/Oliva fan so most stuff from them should be good. I'm not a huge Fuente fan so I don't have any suggestions from that brand. If you kicked up to around 225-250 you could get 2 boxes. 

Personally, I would just order a ton of 5 pks for that money so you have a good variety, especially if I have never had those sticks before.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Thx for the help guys. I couldn't decide on a box so I'm going to guy with a 5'er of each

Illusione Cg4 White Horse
Padron 1964 Anniversary 1964 Sampler Assortment Maduro 
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I favor the work of art maduros. They are a nice go to smoke. The 601 Robustos can be had for pretty cheap. I like them in red and blue natural or maduro.


----------



## 54 Conqueror (Jun 17, 2011)

If he is driving into the state of Washington, watch out for some of the highest taxes in the country.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Dread said:


> Done, your very first option you put up is probably your best one. Taste is subjective but in my opinion the Epernay is hard to beat.


+1.. it's a no brainer between the 3 you listed. Nothing against a WOAM but it's not even close.

Epernay all day long.


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

how long of a smoke do you want? i like the punch champion rare corojos.. 84bucks a box!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

waylman said:


> I don't smoke that often so when I do smoke I want it to be a beauty!


I am with you, life is too short. I would rather enjoy an amazing to great cigar everyother day than smoke a ok to good cigar every day. Just my style for what it is worth which isn't much if you ask the misses.

Good Times,
Johnnie


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

:smoke:Can't go wrong with a box of Brickhouse


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

waylman said:


> yeah but a Montecristo #2 costs $30!!!


That's almost three times what I pay. You really need to look online....those taxes, markup, or something is Crazy in Canada.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Rays98GoVols said:


> That's almost three times what I pay. You really need to look online....those taxes, markup, or something is Crazy in Canada.


It's the taxes. A quick Google search says we pay 77% tax on cigars In BC. How do ya like them apples!? :jaw:


----------



## c0ldfire1o25 (Jul 19, 2011)

waylman said:


> It's the taxes. A quick Google search says we pay 77% tax on cigars In BC. How do ya like them apples!? :jaw:


yes that sucks, here in nyc they have us at 75% hopefully will change to a 1$ cap if the Assembly Bill 1093 gets passed in 2012


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

Rosie said:


> I can't afford 200 semolians for a box of cigars, but if I could, I'd buy a box of Frank Llaneza 1961.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


Amazing smokes if you like the spicier stuff. JRcigars.com offers really good deals on Llaneza's


----------



## tebone673 (Nov 10, 2009)

For $200 bucks, I'd get 2 boxes of Pepin Cuban Classics :smoke2:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't let him come home without a box of WOAMs and a mixed fiver of Viaje something or others.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

You know, your question is nearly impossible to answer. It's sort of like saying "I've got $100 to spend on dinner. What should I eat for a great meal?" The variety in cigars is so great that you have to put down some parameters, like what sort of strength you're looking for, what general length you prefer, maybe some of the wrappers and fillers you enjoy, etc. I would think the last thing you want is to get a box of cigars you don't like. I don't think the odds are good if you simply go with what other people like in an arbitrary price range.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

waylman said:


> It's the taxes. A quick Google search says we pay 77% tax on cigars In BC. How do ya like them apples!? :jaw:


A little tax relied would be nice. Here in Utah the tax is 80% of msrp and then we pay 6.75% sales tax on the total.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Slowpokebill said:


> A little tax relied would be nice. Here in Utah the tax is 80% of msrp and then we pay 6.75% sales tax on the total.


Here in Ontario I paid 100% on a package I received that customs checked.

Only happened once so far (knock on wood), I'll take those odds.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Right now I would say for me it would actually be 2 boxes as these are 10 count boxes. Casa Magna Domus Magnus Limitada - You can get a box from my B&M for about $85 and man they are delicious.


----------

